# Autosmart NI



## Rufus73 (Dec 31, 2015)

Was wondering who is the Autosmart rep around Co Armagh. Thanks.


----------



## derekmca (Jan 17, 2016)

There is guy who is from rathfriland and is in newry on regular basis. He is fantastic


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

Call head office on 01543 481616 or email email [email protected] and they will provide you with contact detais.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

It'll probably be Stephen Pollard who lives and works out of Newry. He is brilliant. I'll send you his contact details by PM. 

Cooks


----------



## Rufus73 (Dec 31, 2015)

Sorry for just getting back to replying. Thanks for the info lads I'll give him a shout.


----------

